# Look out !!!



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Is this worthy???

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TJET-VIN...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW!
I am sure that if it has been retouched, our Bill Hall can pick it apart.

Sure is pretty!


----------



## Rusty Cragers (Dec 1, 2008)

LMAO...Look at the sellers name... "joebillionaire"... He must be a billionaire if he gets that much for his cars...lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That sure is a nice pony. 

Mint examples of candy cars always bring big wampum. The finishes didnt hold up good unless they were packed away. The chassis has some run time on it ....see the shoes?

A near perfect candy blue miracle goes for six bills these days!

Merry Xmas to some lucky slothead!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Did the original Aurora TJets come with the Hong Kong stickers on the chasis?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Yes*

Yes, some of the stickers still survive. I did not remember them from when I was a kid and was suprised when I got back into this seeing them on the chassis. Many of the bodies will also have an assembled in Singapore (or something like that) stickers as well.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I remember the stickers because they always got gummy after you had been racing a bit.

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

31 bids and 800.00....jebus.
I'll chrome one and ask Ed or Bob to squirt it with candy blue paint....er somethin'


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

afxcrazy said:


> Is this worthy???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TJET-VIN...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318


 
Not to me.  rr


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

In 1971 I bought a used, blue (1:1) 1966 mustang (not candy colored). It ran like crazy with Ford's wonderful 289 under the hood. The interior was dark blue -- I think it was some form of vinyl; but was in excellent shape. The exterior had almost no dings or scratches. I loved that car and it got me almost all the way through college. Some guy ran into it and totaled it while it was parked in front of my folks' house in the middle of the night. It was sad. 

I paid $565 for it! That's almost $300 less for the real thing than this T-Jet is selling for right now! Kind of makes me wonder ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

PumaT said:


> In 1971 I bought a used, blue (1:1) 1966 mustang (not candy colored). It ran like crazy with Ford's wonderful 289 under the hood. The interior was dark blue -- I think it was some form of vinyl; but was in excellent shape. The exterior had almost no dings or scratches. I loved that car and it got me almost all the way through college. Some guy ran into it and totaled it while it was parked in front of my folks' house in the middle of the night. It was sad.
> 
> I paid $565 for it! That's almost $300 less for the real thing than this T-Jet is selling for right now! Kind of makes me wonder ...


That car today might fetch 30 g's or more depending on aesthetic condition, mechanicals and the options list. 

I figure it's all relative...didnt say it makes sense....but there is a proportional relationship.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1 hour 12 minutes to go..1275.25... daaaaang!!!!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Almost 1600 bucks!!!! Incredible amount of money. I guess I am destined to never own a mint (not MINTY) blue candy t jet, as much as I would love to have one. Even if I could afford that, I would want something I could handle and run a bit. Better left to the compulsive collector, darn things were never made to sit in a case. 

I think the t jet is rarer than it's 1:1 counterpart, but Bill hit it dead on. Demographically, the buyer is one and the same.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I collect mostly AFX and was just thinking how there catching up to tjets in price.
Guess I better re-think it!! How rare is that car anyway??


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

It just ended. WOW!!! $1,584.99. Wish I had that kind of money to burn.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

For a few more bucks, one could buy Kastleburg Raceway (see thread link be;ow). I know which one I'd rather spend the money on and it isn't candy blue.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238347

That money would also buy around 60 to 70 new 440X2, Super G-Plus, Mega-G, SRT, etc cars or a case of Tjets and a bunch of Dash bodies. Once again, that is where my dinero would go.

I shouldn't judge how other people spend their fundage but in cases like this, it's pretty hard to ignore. Hutts are cheap. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


(PS: there are only 9 shoppong days before Christmas. Have you gotten your Hobby Talk Chat Room Action (or non-Action) figures yet?)


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Has anyone seen a single T-Jet sell for more than that?


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Last year around Christmas some cars went for some large $$ on the bay I forget the details.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

The question that is bugging me is where do they go from here. were in a recession and getting prices like these. Can they possibly go higher??? I've seen numbers like these before and even way higher but they were for cars like the Zero rated super G+ Dodge magnum and t-bird or the firetruck prototype.How many candy blue Mustangs have you seen are they that rare???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Candy is dandy..*

but the all black interior I believe is what makes this pony special..IMHO.. That is not something that shows up often..

UtherJoe


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry but that's outrageous, thats just too much for a t-jet, thats a morgage payment on a house and some bills.....

Yo!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

afxcrazy said:


> The question that is bugging me is where do they go from here. were in a recession and getting prices like these. Can they possibly go higher??? I've seen numbers like these before and even way higher but they were for cars like the Zero rated super G+ Dodge magnum and t-bird or the firetruck prototype.How many candy blue Mustangs have you seen are they that rare???


The money ball cars dont seem to waiver much in price. If you've trolled the beach you may have noticed that the queens still bring top dollar or near 'bouts. 

...and the trash is still trash. HOWEVER! Junk lots with quality servicable parts have always brought decent money as have the junker bulk body lots (plastic).

While it's possibly my imagination, it seems that the bite has been out of the belly of the slot market and the middle of the road stuff has taken the worst hit.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

5% of the US population owns 60% of the wealth. People with serious fundage are recession-proof and can indulge their hobbies with abandon regardless of the current economy. This is not a political statement. It is just a readily available fact.

http://www.faculty.fairfield.edu/faculty/hodgson/Courses/so11/stratification/income&wealth.htm


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Wasn't there a Black mustang that went for aver 4k a few years back?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

CJM said:


> Wasn't there a Black mustang that went for aver 4k a few years back?


yeah i kinda remember that... now i gotta troll my pics file, see if i did a screenshot of the completed auction...

--rick

edit: well, i found one that i saved, but it wasn't over 4k... it was, however, over 2k... and this was in 2002 (remember when fleabay looked like that?)


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Way to archive rick! There may have been another one before that or possibly the same one got up to over 4k and didn't go through? I can't remember the details. Gettin' old.


----------

